# Mixed grip deadlift & bicep tear



## r00kie (Jul 1, 2011)

How do we avoid bicep tear while using a mixed grip on deadlifts? 
Any cues?

ps: some people say that bicep tear can occur even if one locks out the elbow!


----------



## mario_ps2 (Jul 7, 2011)

r00kie said:


> How do we avoid bicep tear while using a mixed grip on deadlifts?
> Any cues?
> 
> ps: some people say that bicep tear can occur even if one locks out the elbow!



try using your other hand to even out the stress on your biceps or use regular grip with straps..


----------



## unclem (Jul 7, 2011)

you can rip a bicep talking on phone if your arms are developed enough.


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 7, 2011)

there is no way other than to strengthen the biceps or use a regular double overhand grip as far as i'm aware.


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

straight your biceps as possible!


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

but you have iron grip

no need for mixed

just crush barbell overhand grip


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have been seeing it a lot lately and its scary. I see guys pull the bar up at the top of the lift to almost hitch it and its scary, at the last meet I was at I watched a guy pop a bicep deadlifting. 
one of our guys also tore his lifting off on the bench with mixed grip. 
Its tough but you have to keep your arms as straight as possible and try not to pull with your arms.


----------



## TampaSRT (Aug 2, 2011)

I had problems with my biceps using a mixed grip. Since I don't compete I use a double overhand with straps once I get past 315. I do 315 without straps, but anything heavier I use the straps.


----------



## fufu (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmmm...

1.) Strengthen your biceps with heavy curls & heavy static holds.
2.) Keep your elbows extended through the deadlift.
3.) If you feel pain or discomfort in them while lifting, STOP.
4.) Balance the stress on the supinated arm, switch up your grip every set.

Other than that...sometimes injury happens when you do your best to prevent it, but that doesn't stop you from lifting!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 2, 2011)

i used to do very heavy deadlifts with a mixed grip (right palm facing forward, left facing back) and now one of the tendons between my forearm and bicep in my right arm is very weak and hurts often. I'd advise changing up the grip regularly and not getting too used to having them a specific way.


----------

